# Dull overcab



## 747

The overcab on my Burstner has no shine on it. I spent the afternoon washing it and then using Pro Shine to try and get a better finish to it.

It is just as dull as when I started.  

Does anyone know how to restore that showroom finish?????

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## wakk44

I had the same problem with my overcab on the autotrail.It had weathered and gone dull,losing it's sparkle.

I took it to our local caravan/motorhome repairer who used a buffing up tool with some type of compound (don't know what) and it has restored it to a showroom finish.

Sorry I can't be more specific as to what he used but can confirm that it can be done.


----------



## 747

Thanks for the info, it looks like I will have to do the same.

As it happens, I have a small 'star' caused by a low branch whacking the overcab. It has not altered from last summer when it happened and I was going to have it sorted when the weather is more suitable. I can kill two birds with one stone. There is a good workshop local to me.

The joys of owning a m/home. :roll:


----------



## gaspode

You'll need to cut the surface back using a medium or coarse cutting compound on a hard grade (white) sponge, followed by a fine grade compound then polish with a soft sponge. It can be done by hand but would be very hard work (especially in a hard to access area) and take a long time. Unless you have access to professional polishing equipment (and the skill to use it) it's probably easier to let a local body shop do it for you. The end result should be well worth the cost of a couple of hours labour charge.


----------



## coppo

If its GRP then go to the boat place and get some proper stuff, one restores the shine then a wax polish, comes up brilliant and it doesnt take long plus you do it yourself.

I got the 3M range of products.

You'll have enough for donkey's years of applications too.

Paul.


----------



## barryd

I wondered about this but imagined it would be expensive. I cant do it myself. When I had my boat I had it done when it was out of the water and it cost about £300 and it had less surface area than the van. 

I dont think the sides of ours will ever shine as they are finished in some matt type covering which has a few stars and marks in it and I just dont think its possible.

Let us know how you get on.

Why not just paint it matt black with a Skull and Cross bones on the front with the slogan Death Before Campsites written on it in bright blood red? You definately wont get people parking close to you or any busy bodies telling you to move along.


----------



## 747

Thanks for the interesting post Barry. :roll: 

I might pop in this week and have a chat with the local company I used to repair my back bumper. If he can give me a rough price and description of what is involved, I will post it.

BTW, I do not need the skull and crossbones, as soon as anyone sees the wife, they take off in terror. I have told her to lose the beard but will she listen? Typical woman.


----------



## zappy61

The fiberglass does go a bit chalky over time but I have used G3 compound which is what many body shop use. My M/H is only 3 years old and it is already going dull on the top and it is covered every winter. Hereis a video on its use. A mop (orbital polisher) is best used wet I think you can get them from Halfords,

Graham


----------



## Jezport

I personaly do not know any detailers who use proshine.

What I would recommend is a good rub down with Farecla gel coat restorer, then apply a decent wax. Farecla do a wax called ultrima uv wax. Both these products are marine products which are designed for GRP. Or any other good wax would do.


----------



## ramblingon

Every time you cut back to a shine your gel coat gets thinner!
some times dull is best?


----------



## WiltonShagpile

Agree.......

Used FARECLA GEL COAT RESTORER WAX 500ML for a number of years n works well.

http://www.marine-super-store.com/posit/shop/index.php?selectedpartno=99163891

All the best Wilt.


----------



## 747

Thanks for all the helpful advice (yes, even yours Barry  )

I would like to have a go at doing it myself but it is the usual problem of having a safe working platform while doing it. I will get a price for a professional job but ask around for the lend of some kind of staging. My drive is on a slight slope, which comlicates things a bit.


----------



## rosalan

I am grateful for all the preceding posts, for today after washing my van with shampoo then, finding myself on the roof polishing it with Autoglyn and buffing it with Aldi's best cheap buffer my wife called from an upstairs window, after watching me for a while, "Why are you polishing the roof?" "Nobody will see it!"
I shall of course refer her to this thread after trying to convince her about 'black streaks'. I am not sure she understood. 
Why are women different? :wink: 
Alan


----------



## Spacerunner

I washed and waxed the moho at the beginning of the week in preparation for the Spanish jaunt.

Then of course with the cold nights there was heavy dews which caused the dreaded black streaks.

Not wanting to wash again but wanting to look nice and tiddly I looked around for something similar to Proshine.
In Halfords I found Meguiar's Speed Detailer spray.

It works really well! Not only does it remove black streaks at a stroke but leaves a really deep and glossy shine.
The over cab, although not that bad, has come up shiny with a deep gloss with very little work.


----------



## Jezport

ramblingon said:


> Every time you cut back to a shine your gel coat gets thinner!
> some times dull is best?


The Farecla products are designed for gelcoat and the polish helps protect the surface from UV damage.


----------



## Jezport

Spacerunner said:


> I washed and waxed the moho at the beginning of the week in preparation for the Spanish jaunt.
> 
> Then of course with the cold nights there was heavy dews which caused the dreaded black streaks.
> 
> Not wanting to wash again but wanting to look nice and tiddly I looked around for something similar to Proshine.
> In Halfords I found Meguiar's Speed Detailer spray.
> 
> It works really well! Not only does it remove black streaks at a stroke but leaves a really deep and glossy shine.
> The over cab, although not that bad, has come up shiny with a deep gloss with very little work.


Megs SD is a very good product and is used by serious detailers.


----------



## Zuma

Jezport said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I washed and waxed the moho at the beginning of the week in preparation for the Spanish jaunt.
> 
> Then of course with the cold nights there was heavy dews which caused the dreaded black streaks.
> 
> Not wanting to wash again but wanting to look nice and tiddly I looked around for something similar to Proshine.
> In Halfords I found Meguiar's Speed Detailer spray.
> 
> It works really well! Not only does it remove black streaks at a stroke but leaves a really deep and glossy shine.
> The over cab, although not that bad, has come up shiny with a deep gloss with very little work.
> 
> 
> 
> Megs SD is a very good product and is used by serious detailers.
Click to expand...

Can it be used on GRP?


----------



## Jezport

rosalan said:


> I am grateful for all the preceding posts, for today after washing my van with shampoo then, finding myself on the roof polishing it with Autoglyn and buffing it with Aldi's best cheap buffer my wife called from an upstairs window, after watching me for a while, "Why are you polishing the roof?" "Nobody will see it!"
> I shall of course refer her to this thread after trying to convince her about 'black streaks'. I am not sure she understood.
> Why are women different? :wink:
> Alan


You just need to wax or seal it now.


----------



## Spacerunner

Zuma said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I washed and waxed the moho at the beginning of the week in preparation for the Spanish jaunt.
> 
> Then of course with the cold nights there was heavy dews which caused the dreaded black streaks.
> 
> Not wanting to wash again but wanting to look nice and tiddly I looked around for something similar to Proshine.
> In Halfords I found Meguiar's Speed Detailer spray.
> 
> It works really well! Not only does it remove black streaks at a stroke but leaves a really deep and glossy shine.
> The over cab, although not that bad, has come up shiny with a deep gloss with very little work.
> 
> 
> 
> Megs SD is a very good product and is used by serious detailers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can it be used on GRP?
Click to expand...

Instructions say, 'Specially formulated with engineered synthetic polymer technology for all paint surfaces, even clear coats.'

Whatever that means.

:? :?

see here


----------



## 747

I am taking the van to the local company that did such a good job on my damaged back bumper. He would not commit to a price until he saw it.

He has said that he will do a test on a small area of the overcab to see if the shine comes back OK. He expects it will but is being cautious.

What I would like to do afterwards, is to find out if any particular polish/wax can be applied that will make the removal of dead insects and their bloodstains an easy job. Presently, I am wearing myself out with multiple scrubbing operations with a sponge and cloth to get rid of them. :? I have only just got rid of the final few stains from last year.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi

I use farecla gelcoat restorer and wax (all in one) use by hand, job done.

http://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/c-99-farecla-marine-products.aspx

Hope the link works.

Martin


----------



## DJP

Try a PVC cleaner (on a small area first) then polish with a good polish afterwards (NOT Autoglym) 
Works for me.


----------

